
Are Airbnb rentals cheaper then hotels? - himynamesdave
https://www.travelstatistician.com/2016/02/is-it-cheaper-to-stay-in-an-airbnb-rental-or-hotel/
======
Snowalker
clearly cheaper, I'm using Airbnb for a couple of years

